# airlift rears without nutserts?



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

So i have a nutsert installed and sturdy on the one side, but the other side, i had to remove the nutsert to get a part of my broken bracket out. Just put another nutsert on that side and tightened it as much as possible and it just kept spinning in the hole. i dont know if i widened the hole in the process of taking it out, but long story short, the nutsert just keeps spinning, making it impossible for me to screw my bracket it.

question is, would i be making a poor choice or running my airlift rears without the nutsert on the one side? i would just be sticking the bolt that goes through the bracket into the hole, rather than screwing it into the nutsert. could the bag potentially pop out while driving if i hit a bump? because that would simply be a disaster with how my rear sits.

here is how much of the bolt would be sitting in the hole (from the nut to the end of the bolt):









just imagine the rear of this falling directly on the tire :facepalm:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

:screwy:


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure how to fix that but i suggest you do not run it without the insert.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

My nutsert spins a bit too, but once I apply some pressure it stops. Maybe try using some needle nose plyers to hold the nutsert.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine came out just welded the bracket in place. I also feel safe with it welded in, if I want to go back to coils I just need to do a little grinding.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

when we were installing my buddies, we never got the nutsert tool from bagyard or whoever packed it but we wanted to get them in that night so we just used an npt fitting where the inner part threaded on to the bag then we drilled the hole out a bit and threaded it into the top.
fitting we used


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

Just throw a tack weld on the nutsert or some jb weld


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> when we were installing my buddies, we never got the nutsert tool from bagyard or whoever packed it but we wanted to get them in that night so we just used an npt fitting where the inner part threaded on to the bag then we drilled the hole out a bit and threaded it into the top.
> fitting we used


I was considering doing this. Any chance you have any left or know the dimensions you used screwing into the nipple?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

once i had to install used rear bagyards and nutserts were not available,so i ended up welding actual nut into the hole.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2159/5772847100_7293ea0d13_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0285 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

also you could just tack weld top bracket to the frame and dont use any other attachments.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6210/6125676833_6cbf7a997b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2238 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I would drill the nutsert out and then install a new one. As long as the bracket sits flush with the frame rail and gets tightened on it should be good


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I would drill the nutsert out and then install a new one. As long as the bracket sits flush with the frame rail and gets tightened on it should be good


i think you missed a part in the first post. thanks for the advice though.



carlhuebner said:


> So i have a nutsert installed and sturdy on the one side, but the other side,* i had to remove the nutsert to get a part of my broken bracket out. Just put another nutsert on that side and tightened it as much as possible and it just kept spinning in the hole. i dont know if i widened the hole in the process of taking it out, but long story short, the nutsert just keeps spinning, making it impossible for me to screw my bracket it.*


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You can always start the nutsert by holding the top of it with needle nose pliers. Then use some JB weld on the hole and it might stick. Or just weld it like others suggested


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> You can always start the nutsert by holding the top of it with needle nose pliers. Then use some JB weld on the hole and it might stick. Or just weld it like others suggested


yeah if i can't find some sort of nut like someone posted up there i'm probably going to go with JB weld. until then, i'm living life on the edge .


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

carlhuebner said:


> yeah if i can't find some sort of nut like someone posted up there i'm probably going to go with JB weld. until then, i'm living life on the edge .


lol, since you running it without any attachment to the frame,just jb weld the whole bracket temporarily to the frame rail. at least it will prevent it from coming out when completely aired out,cause that the only time you have to worry about anything happening,when you have air in the bag the weight of the car holds in against the body and it has nowhere to go.


----------

